# New Animal Crossing 3DS Info



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know how there isn't a thread on this already since the news is a day old by now.  I probably just missed it.

- Now play as the mayor
- Roofs, doors, posts, fences appear to be customizable
- New furniture? including mermaid items
- New thrift shop from Lisa the alpaca
- Shoe store has been added
- As was previously confirmed, there is now a shopping mall
- This lies beyond the train tracks

Able Sisters (open 10:00 ? 21:00)

- Familiar clothes shop

Museum (open 24 hours)

- Similar to previous entries
- Increase in the types of fish and fossils
- Exhibition Room included
- Museum Shop included

Gardening store (open 9:00 to 20:00)

- Seems to be run by a sloth
- First time a gardening store is in Animal Crossing
- Purchase flower seeds and tree seedlings

Raccoon housing (open 10:00 to 20:00)

- Tom Nook seems to be managing this aspect
- Take an early tent and gradually customize it into a large house
- Handle parts which decide the appearance of the house

Miscellaneous goods store (open 8:00 ? 20:00)

http://nintendoeverything.com/95761/animal-crossing-jump-out-details/


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

When I read the first few things I wa sall like"wow fail, that is like years old" but then I saw the rest and I am like OMG I won't sleep tonight!
A museum gift shop is really cool, and a sloth runs the gardening store that is awesome, are there any pictures?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw this on tumblr yesterday and deemed it fake, but I'm glad to see I was mistaking. Thanks for the confirmation, excited for those new things.





Jeremy said:


> - Increase in the types of fish and fossils



*dances*


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 8, 2012)

yay a gardening store! and raccoon  housing is such a cute name! luv it!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup, it says tent, so I'm guessing the tent shown isn't summer campers, but maybe they're still added, who knows? at this point, there is so much stuff, I wouldn't be bothered anymore if it doesn't come back.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

The tent thing is great, I'm glad it's confirmed that it'll be the starting house. Also, the number of shops is a lot more than I had expected.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 8, 2012)

This re-ignited my excitement for this game when I saw it yesterday. (After two years of waiting, the hype dies down a little.)

I find the most exciting parts to be the museum and that you start in a tent. I love that there are more bugs and fish, and the gift shop could be interesting. And of course, starting in a tent is very charming.

The shop closing times concern me... But we'll see how that goes.

(No need to welcome me, I've stalked this forum for awhile. XD)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

I still think there will be more stores but the shop at the museum is really cool and shocking


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

You stalkers and your antisocial personalities!

I agree though, the times aren't all too spaced out. Hopefully there will be a way to change that, via upgrading or anything else.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah and a sloth that work in the day? That's weird, he might have a personality like blathers or she if it's a girl.

Who's gonna be the new bird running the museum gift shop?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 8, 2012)

This is interesting news. 

I'm definitely looking forward to catching more fish!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

So is it safe to assume more bugs and paintings will be here


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

I was half way through watching The Glee Project when I saw this and paused it to look at it haha.

Like penguin said, i started reading and was like "lol wtf jeremy r u trollin' us or some ****"
then i kept reading and saw everything else.

I am so happy for this gardening store. Yay sloth :3
(updating the AC3DS info thread with this too)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I would say it's safe to assume that there will be new bugs and paintings to go along with the fish and fossils.

I'm all for discussing that subject, just not on this thread.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> So is it safe to assume more bugs and paintings will be here



I hope that bugs are still in the game, as I don't think they have mentioned them for a while.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to see pics of that sloth

Bugs are of course back I am jt wondering if there are more


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I want to see pics of that sloth
> 
> Bugs are of course back I am jt wondering if there are more



me too.

Now I have to decide if I like the sloth or alpaca better :|


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> me too.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I like the sloth or alpaca better :|



OTP.
Calling it now. Secret love interests between the shop owners.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm scared the sloth will be ugly, but I assume it's a girl an the museum gift shop owner would probably be a boy bird


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2012)

I posted about this on my blog quite a bit earlier today but I assumed there already was a thread so I didn't bother making one... Oops.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

Justin said:


> I posted about this on my blog quite a bit earlier today but I assumed there already was a thread so I didn't bother making one... Oops.



Omg. I even was like the myself before "I should check Justin's blog for any new info" but I couldn't be bothered.
Guess that's what I deserve


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Omg. I even was like the myself before "I should check Justin's blog for any new info" but I couldn't be bothered.
> Guess that's what I deserve



Maybe you should follow the AC3DSBlog twitter/facebook page then.  /end shameless plug


----------



## Frisket (Aug 9, 2012)

Ooh yay! Sloth! I'm wondering if it is an actual gift shop in the museum, or do they mean the Roost? Cause beside all the new stuff in the article they put 'new' or 'first time' .... ?


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 9, 2012)

idk, I want the sloth to be a boy... cause we already have a new alpaca who's a girl.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah but when you hear floral shop, you think of a girl, and the Alpaca only runs the second-hand shop, so it's not that bad, the museum gift shop owner can be a boy(Brewster's son or something)


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 9, 2012)

Somehow I knew there was to be a gardening shop. It just seemed likely. Also, I'm happy about the tent thing, that will be fun. As for more fossils, fish, and bugs, I am always up to that.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 9, 2012)

Considering the grade vines we saw in the last trailer, I'm not surprised about a garden shop. I don't even like growing flowers, so I doubt I'll be doing much besides flowers anyway. Although the grapes looked kinda nice... And they might add to my goal of a small-town-feel.

Are we really concerned about gender ratios? Because who cares, really?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Well if every shop is run by the same gender, that'd get annoying, it doesn't have to be equal.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 9, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well if every shop is run by the same gender, that'd get annoying, it doesn't have to be equal.



Well, I think we know it won't be all females. We have Nook's prodigy and the shoes guy. (Never played CF, [despite this being a cf site...] so I can't remember his name.)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Well, I think we know it won't be all females. We have Nook's prodigy and the shoes guy. (Never played CF, [despite this being a cf site...] so I can't remember his name.)



It's not a CF site, it's an animal crossing site. The skunk's(shoe guy) name is Kicks, though everyone says his name in 3DS is Shunk, which I doubt.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

Are you guys fighting over npc genders? lol

I think the sloth is going to be male, just for the fact that Lisa is a girl. I don't think it has anything to do with equality, it just seems like it fits.

also, Kicks Japanese name is "Shank", so I can see how his name would get confused in the translation, but it isn't going to be changed. It'll still be Kicks.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Not really arguing, just discussing, do you think the sloth will follow you around the store? Or just be hanging out on a tree branch in the store?


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 9, 2012)

Who's arguing? lol

It would be cool if he follows you, but I mean he's a sloth, so I don't think he'll move lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

XD

I think they're just going to stand/sit there watching you.



Spoiler


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 9, 2012)

that's very creepy o_e I hope it's not like that


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

If he/she does follow, they might just walk across tree branches, cause I picture the store as a very greenery type room with branches up by the ceiling.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

That would freak me out more than the gif I posted.. just.. having this sloth hanging above you.
Know what that reminds me of?






I would never go in there.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh no they will be a nice sloth, but yeah scary


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 9, 2012)

Wallmasters... besides Like-Likes they are the most annoying enemies in Zelda...

it would be scary if the sloth swoops down and grabs you like one


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Aug 9, 2012)

maybe retired tortimer will work the gift shop ha.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> maybe retired tortimer will work the gift shop ha.



But the museum is filled with birds, that'd be awkward to be the only none bird working there.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I think it will be an owl of some sort.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe Celeste has grown to be as tall as Blathers and she got a new sister LOL

A gift shop would be nice. I also want the photos from Wild World to return. I wish I got Victoria's photo in ACCF but she moved away and PLUS you couldn't even get a photo


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't think it will be an owl, some other bird, cause Brewster is a Pigeon.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2012)

Brewster really freaked me out with his 'pigeon milk'... pigeons don't even have milk... 

Brewster has his own cafe, right? So he's (prolly) not gonna be in the museum. So that means it could be an owl, just to keep tradition


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, I heard there will be a seperate cafe. So maybe the empty room in the Museum (that used to be the cafe) would be the gift shop?


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, that would fit.  

I wonder what we could do in the cafe, other than have a drink and listen to K.K. Slider


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe we would get way more songs and stuff. I would like it if we could do more things with Brewster when befriending him, other than just have a storage.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

Well at the Museum it's called the Roost, the cafe could've been scrapped, so you never know. and Pigeon milk refers to when pigeons eat they store some, to feed to their babies, stil lgross, but not what everyone thinks it reall is.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you see the video "Brewster is a pervert"? It's so funny!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2012)

A lot of people assume it's...something else... it's disgusting.

WAIT isn't he a male pigeon? why would he need to feed baby pigeons?? O_e

other than that I'd like some other uses for the cafe as well


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

Male birds usually do feed the babies, usually when the mother doesn't return with food though, they have the capability to, but only do it while the mother is gathering food, but this is AC not a science lesson.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL Yeah lots not bring the subject :8


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel disturbed...

anyways maybe you can buy stuff other than coffee?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

Like what though? Animal Crossing really isn't meant to have so many food items.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm almost in tears from reading you guys talking about what you talked about. XD

There was something in a really early screenshot showing a girl holding what looked like icecream or a cup of coffee with whipped cream on top of it. So there might be some little things like that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm almost in tears from reading you guys talking about what you talked about. XD
> 
> There was something in a really early screenshot showing a girl holding what looked like icecream or a cup of coffee with whipped cream on top of it. So there might be some little things like that.



I remember that, I bet that's just like coffee to go though, maybe you can get refills with it? lol.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw that picture too, it could have also been shaved ice or a snow cone.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 11, 2012)

That's what I said it was when I posted it, but it was zoomed in and cleared up a bit and it looks a lot more like a cup you would get from a coffee shop. But still, that's pretty cool that you can take stuff around with you.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

In the museum gift shop, I hope they sell that clock that is in the main hall, I like that clock.

Oh and, do you think that wall items will have their own special store? cause Nook's store always has a clock so that would get confusing, and do you think you will have to move a furniture item out of the way to place the object on that wall, and what about their icon, do you think it will be the same leaf or have it be a different color leaf.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that Nook's will sell the wall clocks, and I'm not sure about moving furniture.. you should just be able to place it without having to worry about what's on the floor. Guess we'll have to wait and find out for that..

as for the icons, I think that they'll all be the same. I also enjoy the museum clock as well, would be nice to have.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 11, 2012)

I would be cool with just drinks and cookies or something.

I think it'll be the same leaf, but I have no idea how they'll sell it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love to have the clock's in nook's store, they might just take them out.

By that, I mean the clocks that were for decoration in his store in previous AC games.

And with flea markets/removing furniture, if you have an object in front of the wall object, will you have to click the exact item with the stylus, or would the character say, "Did you want my cabin couch, or my wall clock?"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 11, 2012)

Very interesting question!
I'm not sure, I can see them making it so you have to use the stylus, but having the neighbor ask you would be so much nicer.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

yes so much more neighborly, I just hope you can put furniture in front of wall items, if you can't, wall items might just never be put in my house.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope they do something about seeing the carpets/walls in store, I hated having to ask nook to see each one


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 11, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I hope they do something about seeing the carpets/walls in store, I hated having to ask nook to see each one



Agreed. I know it only takes a button press to preview, but need something more intuitive.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah I hope so too, but after playing the games each version, you know what the carpet looks like, except for the new added in ones.

I also hope they take out some themes for room for new ones, personally I never had a use for a few of them.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 12, 2012)

Tortaner will be where all old people go, store greeter.
"Hi, welcome to Nookingtions, I love you"


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Tortaner will be where all old people go, store greeter.
> "Hi, welcome to Nookingtions, I love you"



LOL, that'd be great!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 12, 2012)

I hope they keep the Princess Set and the Regal Set. My two faves.

They should add some casual themes


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I hope they keep the Princess Set and the Regal Set. My two faves.
> 
> They should add some casual themes



Yeah, I finished Regal and it looked really nice. Besides the kinda unmatching carpet and wallpaper.


I would want a Modern set to be like a desk, a computer chair....

I would like a better kitchen set and bathroom to complete a house.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

I hope they take out 2 gracie themes and add 2 different ones in,

I'd like theme to keep the gracie theme and sweets theme.

The princess and gorgeous could just be moved down to Nook's I guess.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I would really like it if Nook's furniture system was the same as Gracie's: A set for every season whatever.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would really like it if Nook's furniture system was the same as Gracie's: A set for every season whatever.



I'd hate that, Nook's furniture stock would be scarce, and it's cheap too so it makes no sense why he would do that, and it would make Gracie's store less unique and practically pointless.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I'd hate that, Nook's furniture stock would be scarce, and it's cheap too so it makes no sense why he would do that, and it would make Gracie's store less unique and practically pointless.



Well its my idea that I thought of, I don't really want people hating up on it. LOL.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Well its my idea that I thought of, I don't really want people hating up on it. LOL.



Sorry, just don't hold your breath on it(don't mean to sound rude)

I wonder if there will be a new type of tree since the floral shop is here, maybe the sloth will just sell special cherry blossom trees for the spring or something? I don't know just a thought.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like the sloth to sell pots and more trees as well. I think seasonal changes would be perfect.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah pots and what if you can only get a watering can from that shop? It'd make sense but be weird if the tools were spread out in different stores.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, the tools should be in one store, or else it will seem too scattered.

I really like the cherry blossom idea! As for other seasons, nothing really stands out, fall could have maple trees but still. And winter is usually represented with cedar trees, but we already have em


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

They could sell lights to put up on the trees ourselves??
Or christmas trees for our house, they will jsut get moved from Nooks to the floral shop.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like more trees as well. We should get longer trees.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, I finished Regal and it looked really nice. Besides the kinda unmatching carpet and wallpaper.
> 
> 
> I would want a Modern set to be like a desk, a computer chair....
> ...



What?! Modern just a desk and chair bla bla?

Why sir I am offended!
I have lived modern and Tryed to make my own home more like the AC series for modern set.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What?! Modern just a desk and chair bla bla?
> 
> Why sir I am offended!
> I have lived modern and Tryed to make my own home more like the AC series for modern set.



You think I wouldnt be offended by "RoosterInYourButt"? -.-


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You think I wouldnt be offended by "RoosterInYourButt"? -.-



We're talking about the modern series, not my name.
Take that up in PM. Stop spamming.

I said I was offended as a joke. But it's my fav series, I have ran it sence the game cube.
It has a char, it has a table. If you
Want to add to it meah. I think it's fine the way it isIf you want to add
Maybe like I donno a modern radio or tv.It would be new.
I was just saying in real like I try to make my home like the modern set so don't change a good thing.


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to be able to place a Christmas reef on my door.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

You mean wreath? I'd like that.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> We're talking about the modern series, not my name.
> Take that up in PM. Stop spamming.
> 
> I said I was offended as a joke. But it's my fav series, I have ran it sence the game cube.
> ...



It was rhetorical -.-

Its called a wreath LOL. I would like ornaments in Christmas.

I would LOVE it if they added in a fence for a garden area.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would LOVE it if they added in a fence for a garden area.



Fences would be awesome! I'd like to even put a hedge around my house, just to spruce it up


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

I just realized, since there are deer characters, there most likely won't be mounted deer heads for your wall.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I just realized, since there are deer characters, there most likely won't be mounted deer heads for your wall.



Ah, nothing is confirmed yet. *gets out axe* I'm just saying... there quite classy. Although I'm not a fan of taxidermy. 

And as for the new AC:3DS news in general:



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I just realized, since there are deer characters, there most likely won't be mounted deer heads for your wall.



Hi! This is your home? Wow it's really nice I like youuurr.... What's tha.... Billy..... NOOOOOO!


I think this would be a good idea


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Hi! This is your home? Wow it's really nice I like youuurr.... What's tha.... Billy..... NOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> I think this would be a good idea



Yeah, I was thinking there would be stuff like that(I am not a fan of it in real life, but it adds nice decor to a room like AC)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

You never know. One of the floorings is of a cow skin rug. Lobo has it in his house. lol


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish they would make it so you can have rugs and a flooring.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

colinx said:


> I wish they would make it so you can have rugs and a flooring.



you do get flooring, and some carpets have rugs, and you can always design a pattern specifically for the floor.


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> you do get flooring, and some carpets have rugs, and you can always design a pattern specifically for the floor.



I am talking about having a floor and then a rug you could put over it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

As an item, so you can rearrange it.
I like that idea, I'd love to have something like that in my house.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like that, though I don't think it will be in this version, and my only question for it, is how would you move it around, same with wall decor?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

I really have no idea.. lol.

Maybe it gets lied down the way you'e facing when you drop it?


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe on The Wii U version you could use the stylist or touch screen to choose an item specifically so you can pick it up.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

colinx said:


> Maybe on The Wii U version you could use the stylist or touch screen to choose an item specifically so you can pick it up.



Let's not talk about the Wii U version, as the 3DS one hasn't been released.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

I cringe at the thought of the Wii U AC. Not so much for the game than the arguments that will ensue over it "not being as good as" "this console sucks" "the blah blah console is better".

I just want AC3DS to be the only new AC right now. =[


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 15, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You never know. One of the floorings is of a cow skin rug. Lobo has it in his house. lol



Isn't there also an animal skull that you can display in your house? I think there was in Wild World, anyway.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, there is a cow skull as part of the western theme.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Wii U AC is a bad idea, it wouldn't bring new ideas to the table.

Anyway, I am going to play normally after I think my town is perfect.


----------



## Envy (Aug 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wii U AC is a bad idea, it wouldn't bring new ideas to the table.



That's merely an assumption of yours.

There's absolutely no reason they couldn't bring new ideas to the table with it. Not that they for sure would (gotta remember CF here), but to state from the very beginning long before the game has even been shown to us that it won't is absurd.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Envy said:


> That's merely an assumption of yours.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason they couldn't bring new ideas to the table with it. Not that they for sure would (gotta remember CF here), but to state from the very beginning long before the game has even been shown to us that it won't is absurd.


It isn't safe to say anything about Wii U AC so let's change the subject.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

Furthering discussion on a Wii U Animal Crossing;

Implementing ideas for an AC game on the Wii U would be really simple when it comes to terms of mechanics. They would use the giant touch pad screen probably as a way to always have your inventory open, and also an easier means of drawing patterns. Switching over to using the controller as a full display, it would play similar to CF where you have to open your inventory with a button, etc etc.

Regardless, if it even ever happens, it's not what is going on right now. AC3DS is a few months away from releasing and if they do decide to continue the series, the 3DS version will be the only new AC anything for the next few years, so lets hope that it has enough to keep us going for that long.


----------



## Bree (Aug 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Did you see the video "Brewster is a pervert"? It's so funny!



:O^O: Never. Again.


----------



## colinx (Aug 15, 2012)

Off topic: There most likely will be an Animal Crossing for the Wii U some point because if we retrace history every Nintendo console has/getting one. Plus, they've all sold fairly well. (2 million+ on each game) 

On-topic: Has there been any photos/videos containing what the sloth looks like who runs the gardening store?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

Not yet.
I've looked around for one but there hasn't been any. They'll probably show it in next month's ND.

But now the message boards I go to are saying they think early November will be the JP release.


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 16, 2012)

There actually were rugs in WW and CF. Even GC!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't remember seeing any rugs, not the kind that was just previously mentioned. They're talking about a rug as a piece of furniture, one that you can place ontop of a carpet and move around. As far as I'm aware, those aren't in any AC game.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 16, 2012)

There were rugs but it was appart of the floor.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't remember seeing any rugs, not the kind that was just previously mentioned. They're talking about a rug as a piece of furniture, one that you can place ontop of a carpet and move around. As far as I'm aware, those aren't in any AC game.



Cool, I would love those rugs. We should have placemats, too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know if this is already in previous versions(I don't remember seeing it), but I am not an avid pattern maker, I'd like a rotate pattern button, so for paths, if you get a turn one from Wendell, then you just rotate it for all other turns(same with vertical and horizontal).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes! I would love that.
I am indeed an avid pattern designer and having that feature would make it so much easier to make more complicated patterns.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2012)

For me, I would honestly skip getting NSMB2 because of how close to school the date is. So I can save up forPW2, Wii U, and AC:3DS

Back to the subject, I would LOVE the rotate pattern thing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 16, 2012)

I am gonna skip getting that too, but when school starts, time is just gonna fly by! This Summer was actually extremely slow, it feels like school begins tomorrow but it doesn't.


----------



## colinx (Aug 16, 2012)

Summer always feels slow and then once your in school in like November its like dang summer was too short and went by so fast!  The first few months leading up to Christmas always fly by and then January and February feel like they drag out for so long. Hopefully the game will release by then so I have something to do while it is cold rather then playing my Wii U.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 17, 2012)

colinx said:


> Summer always feels slow and then once your in school in like November its like dang summer was too short and went by so fast!  The first few months leading up to Christmas always fly by and then January and February feel like they drag out for so long. Hopefully the game will release by then so I have something to do while it is cold rather then playing my Wii U.



This made my day


----------

